# cheats.gbatemp.net



## Aigis (Feb 18, 2010)

Whenever I access it, it just goes back to gbatemp.net, accessing the forums/cheat dbs gives me this, "500 Internal Server Error
nginx/0.7.64"

I can't seem to find any recent notes on this, so I ask, is this normal? Or is there some sort of maintenance going on?


----------



## Krestent (Feb 18, 2010)

For me it just brings me back to the portal


----------



## WeakNiZ (Feb 18, 2010)

Same here, I was just about to ask that.  So it wasn't just me huh.


----------



## Krestent (Feb 18, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Instead of seeing people simply post some duplicated codes + taking my codes from the cheat forum and repost them back on gbatemp
> 
> i rather open a thread here posting these codes
> 
> ...



According to elixirdream, it's down


----------



## WeakNiZ (Feb 18, 2010)

Ohh, thanks for the Info Tattar8! ;]
It hasn't been updated in a while. I hope it comes back up soon xD.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 18, 2010)

yup is down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




since morning till now it have been broken more than 5 times


----------



## House Spider (Feb 18, 2010)

The akaio site is down too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2010)

I noticed earlier, when I tried linking to it. The forum had the 500 error, and the link to the database returned to the portal.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow what happen? I don't think it crashed because of the visits to the news on the several anticipated games right?


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 18, 2010)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Wow what happen? I don't think it crashed because of the visits to the news on the several anticipated games right?


Somebody set up the cheat forum the bomb.


----------



## Minox (Feb 18, 2010)

Luckily this doesn't seem to have affected all GBAtemp subdomains.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 18, 2010)

There aren't that many subdomains, are there?
I only know of wiki, blogs and ws (archive doesn't count)


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 18, 2010)

Well blogs and wiki still work for me, cheats forum is indeed down.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Feb 18, 2010)

Well now at least some will always notice it hasn't been updated too xD
And maybe do a little changes


----------



## Minox (Feb 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> There aren't that many subdomains, are there?
> I only know of wiki, blogs and ws (archive doesn't count)


Well there's some other ones like pix etc, but there's also the subdomains of some staff members (among them my own - moniox.gbatemp.net which I use for pictures and other files).


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 18, 2010)

anyway, i had uploaded the temp usrcheat.dat to mediafire
feel free to grab it

http://www.mediafire.com/?m2zntvytzgn


----------



## WeakNiZ (Feb 18, 2010)

wow thanks! your the best xD


----------



## joe2001 (Feb 18, 2010)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Ohh, thanks for the Info Tattar8! ;]
> It hasn't been updated in a while. I hope it comes back up soon xD.



The code databases were updated on the 13th, I found them on the temp database link.


----------



## MooCowGal (Feb 18, 2010)

Here the latest cheats in both xml format and cheat.dat format


RAWR!! ^__________^


----------



## matcon5 (Feb 19, 2010)

Many many thanks elixirdream!


----------



## Aigis (Feb 18, 2010)

Whenever I access it, it just goes back to gbatemp.net, accessing the forums/cheat dbs gives me this, "500 Internal Server Error
nginx/0.7.64"

I can't seem to find any recent notes on this, so I ask, is this normal? Or is there some sort of maintenance going on?


----------



## HunterJ (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks elixer
btw does anyone know where in the meantime to get cheats for the ragnarok USA and Yugioh 2010?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 19, 2010)

http://cheats.gbatemp.net is up (at least for me)


----------

